# Pain in Ball of Foot



## Hoons (Dec 21, 2009)

i have a similar problem. I experience pain in mostly my arch when I go on toe side because of the heel lift. I added the J-bars that came with my boots and ordered some shredsoles to see if it'll eliminate the problem. But yea, it could be combination of heel lift and lack of arch support.


----------



## NYinfamous2k2 (Aug 5, 2009)

Do you "stretch" your foot before you ride? before every session I do a complete stretch but I also stretch my foot, lean foward against a wall put ur foot back as if you were stretching your calves but roll onto your toes so your heel is in the air and only the bottom of your toes are on the floor and you will feel your foot stretch, if I forget this stretch I get the pain also by mid day. try that. 

Im just throwing this out there also but its not like something is digging into your foot right? if it is then you should check your bindings and make sure your "gas peddle" on the footbed is pulled out to where its supposed to be and not to far back under your foot.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2010)

You are probably having a lot of heel lift, which is probably causing the pain. Tighten your boots alot.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2010)

no u said:


> You are probably having a lot of heel lift, which is probably causing the pain. Tighten your boots alot.


A lot probably isn't the best idea. Tighten until snug otherwise you might actually cut off the circulation to your foot. Like mentioned before they make pads that go behind/ around your ankle on the outside of your liners inside the boot that will help prevent heel lift.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2010)

gotta get some of those pads.... I get heel lift and the only remedy is the crank down on the boots.... not good lol.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2010)

BigGameHit said:


> gotta get some of those pads.... I get heel lift and the only remedy is the crank down on the boots.... not good lol.


That looks like a solid turbo, 35r? Also I believe the 33 gtst has a rb25det?


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2010)

So I went to the shop where I bought my boots and spoke with someone about my issue. They heated my liners and had me wear the boots for 15 min. to reshape them.

That weekend I got the same burning feeling.

Went to the podiatrist the following week and he diagnosed it as "Mortons Neuroma". Basically have an enlarged nerve in both my feet. Reading on the internet I have the exact symptoms described.

Not really sure what I will do now since the season is over and it only really flared up about 4 hours into riding. Hope this helps someone having the same symptoms. Go see the podiatrist.


----------



## 70'sskater (Mar 20, 2014)

Don't crank your straps so much.


----------

